# finally starting to make it happen *pics*



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2010)

hey everyone. with your advice and my money and time i have finally started building my 5x5x8 closet. just placed cage fan in attic and connected insulated ducting. also i ran a 4" a/c line into the room. just waiting on my other 400 watt ballast to hook up the lights. i also need to put my fan in there too. temps right now are 72 degrees 39 rh. all i have running in there now is my veg cab. im hoping i can keep the room below 83 with 2-400 watt cooltubes in there. i think i can do it. i will add pics as i go. thanks for stopping.


----------



## the chef (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice LG, what'd the cage set ya back?


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 21, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice LG, what'd the cage set ya back?


thanks man, i have had it about 2 years. i think it was about 100 bucks. i baught it from the hydro store, should have got it online.


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

looks good.. huge cage fan lol


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 27, 2010)

IronLungs said:
			
		

> looks sweet man -
> 
> how many cfm does that cage fan draw?
> 
> ...


465 cfm, biggest one they had at the hydro store. i am acually using a bake a round pyrex glass as a cooltube.....25$ on ebay. havnt made a reflector yet. in due time.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 1, 2010)

this weekend i should have my other bake a round. waiting for shipement. ill get some done this weekend i hope. i have my mother comming in for 2 weeks...gatta get it done before she gets here. lol


----------

